# Có thai đi tiểu nhiều lần có sao không?



## Tuyết 8291 (17/1/20)

_Đa số chị em lúc mang thai thấy mình đi tiểu nhiều hơn hoặc són tiểu, nhất là 3 tháng đàu của thai kỳ. Vậy tại sao khi mang thai lại đi tiểu nhiều và đây có phải là vấn đề cần khắc phục không? Hãy tham khảo ngay trong bài viết dưới đây nhé. _

_



_​*Vì sao mẹ bầu đi tiểu nhiều lần? *
Có một số nguyên nhân chính sau:
- Do sự thay đổi hormone: Sự thay đổi của hormone khi có thai khiến lưu lương máu và nước tiểu tăng cao làm cho cho mẹ bầu dễ gặp phải hiện trạng này.
- Do chế độ ăn uống: Việc sử dụng các dòng thuốc bổ, kẽm, sắt mà quên uống nhiều nước và ăn thêm rau xanh sẽ làm cho cho cơ thể của mẹ bị nóng trong và dễ dẫn tới trạng thái táo bón – nguyên nhân tiểu nhiều.
- Chèn lấn bàng quang: Sự phát triển của em bé sẽ khiến cho cho bọng đái của người mẹ bị chèn ép, nhất là trong những tháng cuối thai kỳ khiến cho cho người mẹ thường xuyên đi tiểu về đêm.

*Tiểu nhiều lần khi mang bầu có sao không? *
- Giấc ngủ bị tác động: Việc đi tiểu nhiều ban đêm làm cho mẹ bầu dễ rơi vào trạng thái mất ngủ. Về lâu dài sẽ khiến mệt mỏi, suy nhược và mắc phải một số bệnh lý.
- Tâm lý bị tác động: Mẹ bầu thường xuyên rơi vào tình trạng mỏi mệt và tâm lí nhay cảm. Do ấy, việc đi tiểu nhièu hoặc són tiểu ra quần mỗi khi ko kip chạy vào nhà vệ sinh sẽ làm cho người mẹ dễ nảy sinh tâm lí thụ động, chán nản.
- Ảnh hưởng tới công việc: Đi tiểu liên tục sẽ làm cho bạn mất tập trung và tác động tiêu cực tới chất lượng công việc.

*Những việc chị em cần làm để cải thiện tiểu nhiều, tiểu són khi mang thai *
Chị em lưu ý những mẹo sau nhé:
Cách đi tiểu đúng: lúc đi tiểu những nên ngồi nghiêng về phía trước sẽ giúp ép hết nước đái ra, làm cho cho bóng đái được giải tỏa. Sau khi đi tiểu xong mẹ bầu nên cố rặn cố một chút để đảm bảo rằng bóng đái của bạn hoàn toàn trống rỗng.
Uống nước nhiều hơn: mẹ bầu vì mắc phải chứng tiểu són tiểu không tự chủ hoặc tiểu nhiều lần thường nhịn uống nước. Việc này dễ  khiến bạn mắc phải bệnh nhiễm trùng đường tiểu cũng và tác động tiêu cực tới tình trạng sức khoẻ của mẹ và thai nhi.
Loại bỏ caffein và những loại đồ ăn cay nòng: những dòng thực phẩm và đồ uống này có tác dụng khiến cho nhu cầu đi tiểu ở mẹ bầu gia tăng do bọng đái bị kích thích.
Vận động phù hợp: Mẹ bầu nên thường xuyên đi lại nhiều hơn các những bài tập đơn giản mỗi ngày như: đi bộ, tập yoga, tập kegel,… sẽ giúp tình trạng bệnh của mẹ bầu được cải thiện rõ rệt.


----------

